# And now Nolly with a signature?



## jeleopard (Oct 9, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/adam.getgood/posts/10100531675561945

Yesterday, Nolly posted a (GORGEOUS) prototype Dingwall and said "keep your eyes peeled at NAMM"

Just now, he posted, via ask.fm, in response to someone asking "what was the deal with" with the bass he posted. 

"I don't want to give too much away at this point, but suffice to say it's an instrument aimed specifically at the progressive player who wants to tune low and still have an aggressive, tight and clear sound. It's a prototype, so bear in mind not all features are there yet ... all will be revealed at NAMM in January!"

Hm....

Needless to say, if this IS true, congrats to him!

Even if it's not, that's a sexually attractive bass.


----------



## McCalister9999 (Oct 9, 2013)

Unf, I'm only afraid of the price tag that will accompany that beast.


----------



## Forkface (Oct 9, 2013)

McCalister9999 said:


> Unf, I'm only afraid of the price tag that will accompany that beast.



Price shouldn't be far off from the Combustion? (still, lotta moneyz ) but I don't think it'll be THAAT expensive...


----------



## MrYakob (Oct 9, 2013)

Forkface said:


> Price shouldn't be far off from the Combustion? (still, lotta moneyz ) but I don't think it'll be THAAT expensive...



From what I understand, the combustion is the only "cheap" option from Dingwall and most of the custom instruments they offer are very much in the higher price range.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 9, 2013)

Forkface said:


> Price shouldn't be far off from the Combustion?



If its an import, like the Combustion, then it'll probably similarly affordable, but if this a USA model, it'll probably be somewhere over $3k.


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 9, 2013)

Expect something not too far off the Combustion, pricepoint-wise


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 9, 2013)

-Nolly- said:


> Expect something not too far off the Combustion, pricepoint-wise



Eeeeee <3 Nolly noticed my thread 

But neato. A Combustion isn't... TOO hard, price point wise.... Been looking for a good bass for some time. Might be time to save up!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 9, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If its an import, like the Combustion, then it'll probably similarly affordable, but if this a USA model, it'll probably be somewhere over $3k.



Canadian model, not USA 

Looks like a yellow Combustion with modified pickup location and a 3-band preamp.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Oct 9, 2013)

Definitely looks like a slightly modified Combustion, but with the Z2 and Leland Sklar series Musicman type pickup location. 

Very cool to see Dingwall coming out with lots of new things lately. Especially the ABXXX (3-pickup varieties).


----------



## McCalister9999 (Oct 9, 2013)

-Nolly- said:


> Expect something not too far off the Combustion, pricepoint-wise


 
Well I'm sold. This is exactly what I've been looking for, and now I won't have to sell a kidney.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 9, 2013)

Might have to sell my combustion if this will be as good as it looks


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 9, 2013)

-Nolly- said:


> Expect something not too far off the Combustion, pricepoint-wise


----------



## Pezshreds (Oct 9, 2013)

Is it going to come in a left handed model nolly?


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 10, 2013)

That looks pretty damn cool. I wonder what the full spec list is. 

What is Periphery's current bass rig set up? Is it still Axe FX-2 into monitors or something?


----------



## morethan6 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mwoit said:


> That looks pretty damn cool. I wonder what the full spec list is.
> 
> What is Periphery's current bass rig set up? Is it still Axe FX-2 into monitors or something?



He uses the Axe FX 2 running a tone-match patch of the Darkglass B7K into an Ampeg. Used to be direct into the board but I think I saw something about him using 6x10 cabs and matrix Power amps...


----------



## ixlramp (Oct 10, 2013)

Gorgeous and i love that pickup placement.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 10, 2013)

morethan6 said:


> He uses the Axe FX 2 running a tone-match patch of the Darkglass B7K into an Ampeg. Used to be direct into the board but I think I saw something about him using 6x10 cabs and matrix Power amps...



Yeah, he uses the darkglass->axefx2->matrix->zilla 6x10 now


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Oct 10, 2013)

Pezshreds said:


> Is it going to come in a left handed model nolly?



Dingwall doesn't do any lefty models. Lots of people are upset by this but I think I've read that part of the issues is not only the time it would take to program all the CNC machines to build lefty parts, but that they also do not have any lefty builders/ techs, so final setup would be difficult.

Lefty's are on Dingwall's list of inevitables.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Oct 11, 2013)

its cool dingwall is adding more stuff to their import line. still waiting on that 6 though.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 11, 2013)

GenghisCoyne said:


> its cool dingwall is adding more stuff to their import line. still waiting on that 6 though.



I wouldn't hold your breath on a 6-string Combustion, as Dingwall sells a much, much smaller number of 6-strings compared to 5s, and the Combustion series is only profitable in large numbers due to economies of scale. 

My prediction is that you'll be able to save for a 6-string ABZ or ABI well before a 6-string Combustion is even announced, let alone in production. Plus, the ABs really are a HUGE step up from the Combustions, in my experience and opinion.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Oct 11, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath on a 6-string Combustion, as Dingwall sells a much, much smaller number of 6-strings compared to 5s, and the Combustion series is only profitable in large numbers due to economies of scale.
> 
> My prediction is that you'll be able to save for a 6-string ABZ or ABI well before a 6-string Combustion is even announced, let alone in production. Plus, the ABs really are a HUGE step up from the Combustions, in my experience and opinion.



at the several thousand dollar mark id more than likely get a warwick anyway. i don't really have any interest in playing much lower than B and 34 can do that very well with the right strings. fanned frets are something id (and id think others would) like to try but i don't make enough money to spend all that on something im not certain ill even get along with. you really think the market for a 6 is that much smaller than 5? id bet a sizable portion of combustion 5 owners would have gotten a 6 if they could have.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 12, 2013)

Keep in mind an ABZ 6-string is just above $2k, and I'd much rather have that than a Warwick (personal preference.)


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Oct 12, 2013)

GenghisCoyne said:


> at the several thousand dollar mark id more than likely get a warwick anyway. i don't really have any interest in playing much lower than B and 34 can do that very well with the right strings. fanned frets are something id (and id think others would) like to try but i don't make enough money to spend all that on something im not certain ill even get along with. you really think the market for a 6 is that much smaller than 5? id bet a sizable portion of combustion 5 owners would have gotten a 6 if they could have.



You would lose that bet. 

Fanned frets are not a big deal. And a Warwick's low B will never rival the clarity and evenness of tone that a Dingwall can produce.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 12, 2013)

TheEmptyCell said:


> You would lose that bet.
> 
> Fanned frets are not a big deal. And a Warwick's low B will never rival the clarity and evenness of tone that a Dingwall can produce.



i would agree, the 5 string market is a bigger one


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 12, 2013)

Keep in mind, Dingwall's AB and Z series basses come in four- to six-string versions, so they have access to sales data including the demand for various numbers of strings. If the 6-strings were more popular than the 5s, they'd know and would probably have introduced the Combustions as 6ers.

However, the number of 5s they sell VASTLY outweighs the number of 6s, to the point where finding a Dingwall 6er for sale, used or new, is quite difficult.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 12, 2013)

>.>


----------



## Lava Joe (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats to Nolly! I played his Dingwall after a show and it felt pretty awesome...
Massively huge scale, but my hands could handle it! 37" scale length on the lowest string. Immense!


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 17, 2013)

Lava Joe said:


> Congrats to Nolly! I played his Dingwall after a show and it felt pretty awesome...
> Massively huge scale, but my hands could handle it! 37" scale length on the lowest string. Immense!



I wanna try that when I see them next.

Yo, Nolly. Can I try it out after your Philly show?


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 18, 2013)

So after a lot of wrangling with FedEx we finally managed to get the prototype delivered to today's venue on tour. Sounds and feels incredible, I can't wait to divulge some of the details we haven't touched on yet


----------



## Khaerruhl (Oct 18, 2013)

Really sweet looks on that thing!


----------



## Roland777 (Oct 18, 2013)

Totally not a fan of glossy finishes as my caustic forearm sweat makes me stick like crazy - otherwise that is a very, very nice instrument specwise and definately something that draws my attention to Dingwalls in general.


----------



## Lianoroto (Oct 22, 2013)

That hits all my wants in a bass. Definitely getting one next year when cash-flow is going to stabilize.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 22, 2013)

I was at the San Antonio show and could tell even from way back by the soundboard how bright the yellow is on it  

I'm not a bass player by any means, but all of Nolly's basses looked amazing


----------



## mitchybang (Oct 23, 2013)

That thing is amazing!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 23, 2013)

Dammit, that is too sweet... I guess I'll have to make room in my budget for one of these haha


----------



## seraphim (Dec 8, 2013)

Damn it nolly, you better not have a laser etched carbon fiber "textured" piece of maple as the pick guard.


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm going to give my  here but I really think this bass, aesthetically, is amazing. It's a departure from typical design and still looks better than way more guitars and basses out there. Very modern, slightly risky, but overall, fantastically unique and a home run in luthier design


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Dec 8, 2013)

I think it has a modern yet classic vibe, in that it's got carbon fiber and is a multiscale, but still has a solid gloss paint job and a pickguard. Hard to explain, but I do like.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 8, 2013)

Totally passed under the radar, but I think we just got the guy who inspired the Majesty finish. GET HIM XD


----------



## mitchybang (Dec 13, 2013)

How much $$$$ are these going to be?


----------

